# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Cúal es vuestro Mentalista favorito? Hagamos una lista!

## DaniOrama

Bueno, todos sabemos lo "peliagudo" de la personalidad del mentalista... de hecho hay un hilo en el foro que se plantea ampliamente esta cuestión...

Y cómo lo mejor son los ejemplos, me gustaría que si creeis que el tema vale la pena, cada uno vaya poniendo un mentalista diferente que conozca y explique un poco a su modo de ver cómo plantea el mentalismo. Cuando tengamos unos cuantos tendremos nuestra propia "base de datos" :D:D:D de mentalistas... que seguro facilitará la vida a muchos (eso espero)

Intentemos si eso poner primero a todos los mentalistas que conozcamos, cada uno diferente...

PS: no sé si esto será una buena idea, pero personalmente me gustaría saber que tipos de mentalismo hay por el mundo...

----------


## DaniOrama

Pues aquí pongo al primero para estrenar:

Derren Brown: "mentalista" británico de 34 años; él mismo define sus efectos como una mezcla de magia, sugestión, psicología, "misdirection" y espectáculo...

Sus puntos fuertes son la sinceridad que transmite (aún diciendo a todo el mundo que básicamente lo está bacilando) y el carácter renovador con el que plantea el mentalismo...Suele explicar partes de sus efectos al terminar, realizar efectos de mentalismo "impromptu" en la calle y también suele simular errores para una mayor veracidad (aunque seguramente se colará alguna vez)

Lo que creo que es su mayor contribución a este mundo es que rompe con el clásico mentalista "obscuro" y esquivo que no responde claramente a si es real o no... Él mismo atribuye que todo lo que hace no corresponde con poderes ni nada parecido, es sólo sugestión, psicología y engaño (bueno,también es un poco de cara! :D)

Cómo diría él: I only want you to question things on this world...

Más info: www.derrenbrown.co.uk
Libros: Pure effect, Absolute Magic
Videos: The Devil´s Picturebook (es de Cartomagia)
Shows: Mind Control, Trick of the Mind, Inside your Mind, The Russian Roulette

----------


## Felipe

He visto algún video de Docc Hilford, en concreto Docc's Perfect Mental Club Act y me ha gustado. Pero reconozco que no estoy muy puesto en la materia.

----------


## eidanyoson

Puestos a buscar mentalistas siemrpe teneis al nuestro internacionalmente reconocido Anthony Blake. También (no están por oden de gustos) Luke Jermay, Richard Osterlind, Banacheck, Larry Jennings, Gerry Greffins, incluso Anneman tb tenía muchos efectos de este tipo... no sé muchos. Espero que os sirvan.

Personalmente, me quedo con Banacheck, Osterlind y Brown, por diferenets motivos pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito asi que...

----------


## magomago

Aunque por lo general el mentalismo es uno de los campos de la magia que menos me gusta,pues mi voto va para.........guayomini faiv points......
Derren Brown........
Sinceramente en mi humilde opinion pienso que Derren es al mentalismo lo que Copperfield a las grandes ilusiones y como dice DaniORama no engaña a nadie atribuyendose falsos poderes mentales .
En España pues Anthony Blake es mi favorito.

----------


## MAGIC GOIKO

Sinceramente Anthony Blake para mi es el que mas me gusta

----------


## karmasmagic

el mejor es por lejos antony blake.....porq es uno de los unicos mentalistas conosidos....aunq eso no hace q sea malo....al contrario no solo es uno de los unicos sino q es el mejos

----------


## Peperoni

A mi personalmente me gusta mucho Max Maven. Tiene un estilo muy elegante y con un humor muy fino. 
Además, es un gran creador de juegos de mentalismo. Recomiendo a todo el mundo el libro "Prism", lleno de ideas y muy buenos efectos.

----------


## makandrw

Mi juego favorito.... mmm... tal vez ese de dibujar algo en un papel hacer ke algo dibuje algo (ke teorikamente tu ya sabes de antemano) y ke koincida el dibujo. ese es genial, o almenos la kara que se le queda a la gente  :Wink: ... se lo hice komo 5 veces seguidas a un amigo (trankilos habia bebido mas de la kuenta y estaba todo kontrolado!) y todavia duda si tengo poderes "paranormales"...

Buenissimo.

----------


## makandrw

Perdon... kreo keste efekto es de anthony blaik (si no es asi ke alguien me korrija) o almenos yo se lo vi hacer, así ke por esto y porke pokos mas konosko me kedo kon el maestro antoni.

----------


## zhoraida

makandraw... por favor (no se de donde eres) pero podrias cuidar un poco cuando escribas... no se si me pasa a mi sola pero es que he tenido que leerlo tres veces pa enterarme 
Anthony es un showman pero dudo yo que sea el mejor... derren brown me encanta!!

----------


## hmeldi

hola me adhiero al comentario de zhoraida.. macandraw no veo por que escribir de esa manera.. no te lo tomes a mal pero se hace dificil leer.

no conozco a muchos mentalista pero siempre recuerdo a antony blake

----------


## magodiego

Hola, yo creo que un gran mentalista es Anthony Blake. También me quedé impresionado con un mentalista que actúa en el programa de "sábado noche". O con el de Shala kabula.
Aunque creo que me quedo con Anthony.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Sin lugar a dudas: Max Verdié. Día 2 de abril a las 21:30 en el Café Teatro... presenta... El Teatro de la Mente...

Combina elegancia y saber hacer con un espectacular porte físico que desmaya a sus admiradoras.

Pero como a ese sólo lo conocen en Valladolid, y muy poquitos, pondré de ejemplo válido a Bob Cassidy. Que no se por qué el personal conoce a tan poco mentalistas... ¡si somos gente estupenda!

Bob Cassidy es un gran teórico, a parte de actuante, y su personaje no es para nada oscuro. En USA apenas se lleva eso. Es ameno, provocador y le gusta el humor.

www.mastermindreader.com

¿Sus libros? Unas joyas.

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Perdon... kreo keste efekto es de anthony blaik (si no es asi ke alguien me korrija) o almenos yo se lo vi hacer, así ke por esto y porke pokos mas konosko me kedo kon el maestro antoni.


Haces bien en pedir perdón por adelantado, pero sería mejor que, simplemente, escribieras bien   :Lol:  

Por favor, contribuye a que el foro sea legible.


En cuanto a los mentalistas... uffff Yo ´pondría en la lista a Anthony Blake y a José Carlos.. pero al final! 


(Y, rápidamente, Magic O'malley se refugia de la lluvia de 'piedros' que se le avecina, por blasfemo)

----------


## Pardo

Realmete se conocen a pocos Mentalistas...

A parte de los que ya se han puesto, de los cuales me quedo con Derren, hay muchos mas... 

Larry Becker (tremendo, clasico, y con unas idea brutales)

Kreskin (combinando mentalismo con hipnosis, tiene ideas buenas)

Eugene Burger (Derren hacia cartomagia, y al conocer a Eugen fue cuando dijo: Yo quiero hacer eso, yo quiero hacer Mentalismo)

Marc Spelman (Con un etilo muy personal e ideas mui innovadoras)

Patrik Kuffs (Esta bastante loco, pero tiene ideas realmente brutales)

Y una gran lista... Eso de que Blake es de los unicos...

Lo que si que me sorprende, es que me digais que os gusta Jose Carlos (Shalakabula)... Bueno, quizas tengais razón, si os gusta Blake, es logico y normal que os guste este gran imitador de magos...

----------


## ignoto

En España también los hay grandes.
Aparte de Luis Pardo (con dos cañitas, pagao), podemos contar con uno de los mas grandes.
Aunque no muy conocido como actuante, si que lo es como creador.
Algunos de los mejores juegos de los mentalistas que Luis ha señalado, están influidos por sus artículos.

Hablo de Pepe Monfort.

----------


## cor3

*Luis Pardo*. sin duda...
cuida cada efecto con la delicadeza que necesitan presentación estupenda.
una joya del mentalismo español.

 en mi opinion personal de mentalista de habla hispana pero para gusto colores..


 jejeje que pelotaaaaaaaaaaa que no es broma jijij :P

----------


## ARENA

Ya esta bien de tanta "K", que les cuesta mucho trabajo escribir "Qu" o "C" en lugar de "K" ?.Porfavor ustedes estaran muy acostumbrados a leer estos mensjaes pero los que pasamos de los 30 no.

Y sobre el tema , aunque no me gusta mucho el mentalismo, al unico que mas o menos he podido digerir fue a un americano , Derren Brown, que salio en Mexico en un programa de la Fox.

Y el peor el de Shalakabula , no se si es buen mentalista o no, pero tiene un poder sobre mi y es que cada vez que sale me pongo de mal humor.

----------


## zhoraida

mmmmmmmmm quien es luis pardo??

Me gusta Derren y su personaje.. sin más que decir.

Un saludo

----------


## javifocus

zhoraida, me parece que un hilo mas abajo te estas contestando a ti misma.

----------


## zhoraida

ups!! javi es verdad ni me habia dado cuenta... es que a veces tengo doble personalidad (esto de los espiritus, levitaciones y pendulos es lo que tiene)

Luis es ese que tiene tatuajes? que tiene tambien patillas? que hace algo asi como mentalismo? que sale en sabado noche? ... Pues si es ese no le he visto en mi vida  :evil: 

Un saludo

P.D vaya rayada de mensaje!! menos mal que ya pase los 50 mensajes que sino pensariais mal de mi

----------


## Felipe

> ups!! javi es verdad ni me habia dado cuenta... es que a veces tengo doble personalidad (esto de los espiritus, levitaciones y pendulos es lo que tiene)


Pues nada, a ver si acabas pronto la carrera y una de tus personalidades es capaz de tratar a la otra.   :Wink:  




> Luis es ese que tiene tatuajes? que tiene tambien patillas? que hace algo asi como mentalismo? que sale en sabado noche? ... Pues si es ese no le he visto en mi vida  :evil:


¡Diablilla! Luis participa en el foro desde hace algún tiempo.

Un saludo

----------


## rafa cama

Mis favoritos: Max Maven y Richard Osterlind.

Sobre todo porque Richard va de normal, se permite algún chiste, y Max es mucho max.

Y porque consideran que un poco de humor y buen rollo no es, ni mucho menos, incompatible con el mentalismo.

Saludines.

----------


## cor3

> Luis es ese que tiene tatuajes? que tiene tambien patillas? que hace algo asi como mentalismo? que sale en sabado noche? ... Pues si es ese no le he visto en mi vida  :evil:



Pues para no haberlo visto en tu vida la descripción ha sido exacta...
y eso de hace algo así como  metalismo.. pues te diré solamente que es campeón de España de Mentalismo.    :Oops:  

:?: Si quieres más información sobre el... 
Luis Pardo

----------


## zhoraida

Je je je 

Si pero me falto decir lo de la perillita no?

Creo que yo estuve en Zaragoza y vi a uno asi haciendo algo de mentalismo y creo que luego gano.... no estoy muy segura si era el.  :evil: 

Bueno venga vale ya, es que como todos estabais hablando de el muy bien y yo el otro dia (según él) le estaba vacilando todo el rato pues me dije.... voy a vacilarle tambien por aqui (pa que no lo eche de menos) (verdad señor Luis?)

Venga un saludooooo

----------


## javifocus

A parte de vacilarle a el ahora nos vacilas a todos nosotros. ¿TE PARECE BONITO?  :evil: Que graciosilla que ha salido la chiquilla. ¿seran los transtornos de personalidad? :twisted:   :o  jejeje. 
Un saludo pa ti tambien.  :Lol:

----------


## zhoraida

oye perdonadme.... de veras. Pense que estabais percibiendo mi ironia y que me estabais siguiendo el juego (bueno eso por un momento lo dude). 
Madre mia perdon perdon y perdon mi intencion distaba mucho de vacilaros. Yo no soy mala... soy un angelito :D 

Un saludo

P.D: me voy a tomar la pastilla que mi mano derecha esta empezando a intentar coger el cuhillo y mi mano izquierda tienen tanto miedo que se ha escondido en mi bolsilloy no sale

----------


## cor3

No pasa nada realmente te estaba informando un poco, por si no sabias sobre su trayectoria espero que mi comentario no te moleste ,y la verdad que no percibí tu ironía.

saludos, paz y mucha magia!  :P

----------


## Pardo

Je je Zhoraida... No eres mala, eres lo peor....!

Solo decir que el humor ironico es el mejor que hay... (una buena muestra de este humor, es que nos dejo nuestro apreciadisimo Jose Carroll) Pero te vas a enterar cuando nos veamos por Madrid... 

En fin, a lo que va este hilo... Ya tenemos una pequeña lista de buenos mentalistas, pero hay una cosa curiosa... Porque nadie ha mencionado como buen mentalista al señor Corinda, cuando la mayoria hemos aprendido muchisimo mentalismo con el...?

----------


## zhoraida

Anda!!! eres Luis pardo :Confused:  eres tu??' que fuerte me has contestado?? Ay dios que me mareo... que me da un chungo malo de la emoción!!!!! Madre mia cuando se entere la segunda Zhoraida!! Firmame un autografo por fa por fa por fa.... si? no te importa?? si?? me ayudas??-------- fuerte el aplauso para él!!! (jajaja que gran asociacion de ideas)

Oye pues es verdad... le debemos mucho a Corinda ¿no?, yo creo que nadie lo menciono quizas... porque se daba por hecho :Confused: . No se

UN saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

O quizá porque nadie le ha visto actuar ni siquiera en video...

----------


## cor3

Realmente tienes razon Tony Corinda, ha aportado mucho al mundo del mentalismo actual..
Todo mentalista no le puede faltar su libro que  tanto ha enseñado e influenciado *“LOS TRECE ESCALONES DEL MENTALISMO”*

y como comenta eidanyoson yo tampoco lo he visto actuar nunca..!  :roll:

----------


## mago_kaito

en mi opinión, Luis Pardo es el mejor, tiene su propio estilo algo misterioso, y no insiste tanto en el poder de la mente como blake. "creed lo que querais....."

----------


## zhoraida

mmm y blake no tiene su propio estilo (aunque alguno le doble, el fue el primero)?? y en sus espectaculos no dice algo asi como "es producto de vuestra imaginacion"?. Otra  cosa es que luego aproveche el tiron para vender  algunos libros que hablan de lo que ya hablan muchos otros.

No se que no es por desacreditar a Luis (conste que a mi me gusta) y me parece bien que para ti sea el mejor pero has comparado algo que me parece que el otro mago con el que lo comparas tambien lo tiene. Y repito a mi Pardo me gusta (no quiero que me pegue el proximo dia que le vea  :evil: )

Un saludo y por favor que nadie se moleste

----------


## ignoto

No es por fastidiar pero ya estamos todos desbarrando otra vez.

Pregunta: ¿Cual es vuestro mentalista favorito?
No significa: Hagamos cada uno una lista de mentalistas.

----------


## zhoraida

si señor!!!

Fui yo? quien fue? ay madre meti la pata??

Un saludillo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Pregunta: ¿Cual es vuestro mentalista favorito?
> No significa: Hagamos cada uno una lista de mentalistas.


Vale: 'La Pajarita'. Sus caramelos de menta son los mejores del mundo mundial.

----------


## ignoto

Saboteur.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

vaaaleeee... te mandaré una cajita (bueno, si es que los siguen haciendo).

 :P

----------


## Némesis

Una cosita...

¿Nadie meciona siquiera a Theo Anneman?
Sé que muchos no lo hemos visto actuar, pero...
¿Qué hay de su precioso libro recién traducido al castellano?  :Lol:

----------


## javimental

Mis mentalistas favoritos son:
Ted Lesley, Derren, Banachek, Osterlind, Patrik Kruff, y un mentalista español, ya fallecido, PROFESOR BOSSLER.

----------


## javimental

Añado mas españoles: Pablo Segóbriga, Profesor Rochy, Jose Carlos

----------


## KOTKIN

He de decir,que para mí el mentalismo es una maravillosa rama de la magia. Mi favorito es Derren Brown.

----------


## ramius

Yo la verdad es que me quedaría con Corinda. Sin embargo supongo que hoy en dia funcionan mejor para el gran publico los tipos como Criss Angel.

----------


## MAGICUS POL

yo creo que, para mi, los mejores mentalistas son Anthony Blake y Richard Osterlind, (la verdad es que solo he visto a esos dos jeje)

Saludos a todos!

----------


## Raicon

Creo que Antony Blake es uno de los mejores mentalistas, pero no podría decrite cual es el que más me gusta.

----------


## jonbra

En lo que a mentalistas respecta no tengo dudas. Para mi los dos mejores mejores mentalistas son sin duda mi buen amigo Banacheck al que el aprecio que le tengo como amigo me hace apreciarle como mentalista como el número 1 por por sus presentaciones y por sus creaciones y a Sean Field por sus creaciones.

----------


## RAIMONS

en mi opinion los mjores fueron y son: Theodore Annemann,gracias a el ha contribuido a formar mentalistas de elite, Banachek, t.a.waters, robert nelson,arthur buckley. anthony blake y mi amigo Luis pardo. asi. un saludo.

----------


## RAIMONS

añado a otro gran mentalista como fue el PROFESOR FASSMAN!!!!!!!

----------


## Pardo

Qiza para alguien sea el mejor... pero creo que sus propias palabras lo delatan un poco...

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=9033

He puesto aqui el enlace porque creo que todos los que aman el mentalismo deben leerlo...

Salud!

----------


## RAIMONS

Hola luis, ya lo vi antes,el post que puso ese "señor"" tal como bien tu indicas, sus palabras lo delatan. estoy contigo luis. no le des importancia. ese señor,este año,no sabe que hacer. a lo mejor para el big ben con sus poderes...... vaya gentuza!!!

----------


## camaleon_and

Nadie conoce al canadiense Gary Kurtz...?¿ Tiene un personaje bastante "blanco" pero que no por ello pierde fuerza...y un humor muy peculiar...un crack.

Actualmente esta funcionando bastante fuerte a nivel mediático en Francia, con especiales en televisión etc...Como otros mentalistas empezó con cartomagia y numismagia, incluso se puede encontrar algo de material antiguo en la mula sobre el...en todas sus versiones totalmente recomendado... :Wink1:

----------


## Pardo

La verdad es que si, que Kurz tiene unas ideas muy buenas... a mi personalmente no me gusta mucho como presenta, pero si las ideas que tiene, me parecen muy originales.

----------


## ricard21

Desde luego Gary kurtz como cartomago todo un crack.

Raimons. ¿Conoces a Santillana para catalogarlo de gentuza?

Jose Carlos que es, un imitador, para algunos supera al imitado, creo que tiene carisma y fuerza suficiente para no tener que imitar a nadie, aunque cierto parecido si que tiene con blake.

----------


## RAIMONS

lee tu mismo el post, y definelo como quieras. no se puede ir por ahi diciendo que tienes poderes. todos tenemos uno.........el poder de elegir. ese es un gran poder. pero lo que el dice,nada de nada. estuvo en cuatro y realizo otra fantasmada de aupa!!!
boris,le trajo dos relojes y le dijo que los parase!!!! y.......sorpresa........chapuza!!!!! no lo consiguio ,excusandose de que ese dia,no tenia la vibraciones necesarias.......
tu mismo. y asi,con todo... y tampoco puede ir por ahi,retando a personas..........

----------


## RAIMONS

jose carlos lo vi en shalaku... y si, tiene unos andares como anthony blake,el tono de voz,la vibracion y la lentitud,es parecido....pero te dire que tiene un saber estar profesional...... si.

----------


## ricard21

Joder con el Boris,que capullito, pues ya le podia haber avisado, o es que iba a pillarle. Ya sabeis los mentalistas si alguna vez os entrevista Boris llevar unos cuantas cositas encima.

----------


## jossan

Hay muchos buenos, pero especialistas que no hagan nada mas creo que el mejor de todos los tiempos es uri gueller. Quizas en la actualidad haya mejoras tecnicas y gente que le pueda dedicar mas tiempo con le que tecnicamente sean mejores que el pero creo que nadie en la sociedad de gueller lo pueda superar jamas.

----------


## ferpa

Esperaba estar en un Foro de Magia, pero con descalificaciones como las de ESE tal Raimons, que le conoceran en su casa a la hora de comer este foro deja mucho que desear :(

----------


## RAIMONS

Ferpa,eres familiar de santillana :Confused:  porque creo que si,jejejeje.

----------


## RAIMONS

y una ultima cosa,estas en el foro de mentalismo.magia,la tienes al otro lado.saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

RAIMONS: He borrado tu último mensaje. Los ataque personales no están permitidos. Podemos admitir diferencias de opinión y el uso de la ironía (sin ofender) pero no comentarios personales despectivos.

----------


## RAIMONS

ok,magic,ya lo he visto. gracias.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Os pido (a tí y a Ferpa) un poco de moderación. Las grescas llevadlas a medios privados (mp, mail...)

Gracias y sigamos con nuestros mensalistas favoritos.

----------


## Némesis

> Gracias y sigamos con nuestros mensalistas favoritos.


Mi mensalista favorito? Ferran Adrià. Hace unas "mensas" que te c*gas...
 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 


 :Lol:

----------


## RAIMONS

mi mentalista favorito,en estas fechas es........Santa Craus!!! saludos!

----------


## ferpa

No es mi intención entrar en discusiones, con nadie, pero si defender a cualquier profesional, que además conozco bastante, que tendra sus fallos como cualquier persona pero no olvidemos sus virtudes, que tambien las tiene, y con esto doy por zanjado el tema.
Yo se que este foro es de Mentalismo, por eso entro, porque yo tambien hago Mentalismo, vease en los Premios del FLASOMA , los Premios Ganados en Mentalismo 3º, y presentando un efecto de Cesaralmagic, 2º en Invención e Innovación. un saludo para todos y FELECES FIESTAS :D  :D  :D

----------


## overwask

banacheck

----------


## SEJO

los mios son Banacheck, Max Maven y tambien me gusta bastante lo que he visto de Osterlind

----------

